# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] Version 20.01 Released [12/01/2019]

## mohamed73

*What is New ?*  * Tool GUI Changed  Samsung Flasher Modified and Improved
Can Flash all or single Partition
Added Fix S-Health
Added Repair Mipi  Added Xiaomi Custom Loader Support for
Reset Mi Account
Reset FRP
Read Pattern
Format
Read XML Firmware  Motorola Flasher modified and Improved* *
 LG added New Method of
Direct Unlock
Repair IMEI
Backup Security- Download Mode
Wipe Security - Download / Diag Mode 
Qualcomm Flasher Modified and Improved  
Added Faster Method to Read XML Firmware * * ZTE added Read XML Firmware
Flash / Backup / Wipe any Partition  Added 
Reset FRP
Read Pattern
Format
Wipe / Backup / Restore Security
Read XML Firmware for the Following Brands 
Blu
Casper
Cat
General Mobile
Gionee
Hisense
LeEco
LYF
Nokia
OnePlus
Panasonic
Smartifren
Smartisan
Sugar
Swipe
Various 
Vestel Venus
Wiko
10.or
360 Mobile*   *Fixed Different Tool ID issue with some users for Main and FRP Module*  *WARNING : IMEI                 Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI Repair is          Intended    to     Repair IMEI to its Original IMEI Written in    Phone       Back .                  We are not responsible for any Problem caused by   mis-using      this          Function. User will be Sole Responsible for   any  illegal      Activity   done   by     using this Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.*     * D o w n l o a d L i n k*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *-: Buy Now | Official Website :-  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Support : -  Official Indian Support forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Offical Turkey Support Forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Resellers :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Support Group and News Channel :-   Telegram Channel :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

